# Actinic



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

Would anyone recommend using Actinic bulbs in an aquarium?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people do use them with success, but I would not recommend it. I did try them...now I take the actinic bulbs out and replace them...anyone want to buy a bunch of actinic bulbs?

I find they increase the algae too much.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats good to know. I just converted my 2 double bulb normal output T5's to HO, and I'm running a 10,000k and actinic in each. But mine are also mounted inside my canopy 6" above the tank too. I'm _*hoping*_ to get some green algae to overtake the diatoms in my tank, and I'm sure the mbuna would love me for it!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love actinics. The algae doesn't matter as I use nerite snails. I use actinics in combo with daylights, and in some tanks go with a combo of actinic and a 50/50 daylight actinic.



> anyone want to buy a bunch of actinic bulbs?


If you've got 48" T8's, PM me.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what I like about actinics is that you can often find them for free on local fish forums or craigslist.

What I don't like is the color, the lack of usable light for plants, and the algae.

In my reef tank I now use actinic white (recent purchase) and as the bulbs age too much for the reef, I will move them onto the freshwater tanks. I'll be interested to see how the old actinic white look over freshwater cichlids.


----------



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought an old coralife 48" lighting unit (4x 65 watt PC) from a garage stand and centered one of the connectors and put in three bulbs (four was too bright). It looks sick! Right now it has 1x 10,000 K Bulbs and 2x 20,000 K Bulbs


----------



## Sugar70 (Dec 28, 2010)

But mine are also mounted inside my canopy 6" above the tank too. 
I'm hoping to get some green algae to overtake the diatoms in my tank, and I'm sure the mbuna would love me for it!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sugar70 said:


> But mine are also mounted inside my canopy 6" above the tank too.
> I'm hoping to get some green algae to overtake the diatoms in my tank, and I'm sure the mbuna would love me for it!


Same here, I've been dosing phosphate and it's beginning to take over the diatom.


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

I use a Blue acitinic and 6700 K in a twin tube corallife t5 fixture and it looks great


----------

